# Share Your Appy Color Changes-From Foal to Adult



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Forgot to add a face shot =P


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't have an app, but he's such a cutie!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He is a looker for sure!

Day old









4 months










He was foaled March 11th, 2012 - so this is all I really got for now. I can't wait to see what he looks like in a few years when that dark roan fades to a lighter blue roan.. unless I luck out and he stays that dark (doubtful!)


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Zeke - Thank you =) I'm so proud of him. He's a greenie who acts like a broke horse. I have to keep reminding myself he's only 3 so I don't push him too fast but dang he acts so BROKE!

Drifting - Oh wow he's gorgeous! I love his blue eyes....if he goes missing Dice snatched him cause he wanted a spotted little brother not me =P


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

My horse lucky who is 4 years old. He keeps getting whiter and whiter
When he was born







Couple months old or a year







when he was 2 years old







2 1/2 years old







2 3/4 years old







3 years old







3 1/2 years old







4 years old


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Click to view the slideshow. This is from when I bought Phoenix as a 3yo to present. No foal pics available.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Click to view the slideshow. This is from when I bought Phoenix as a 3yo to present. No foal pics available.


Seems like an awful lot of trouble and a long wait to get a white horse to me. Why didn't you just get a white one to begin with?...:rofl:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I know right? *sigh* She's not going to have much color left except her spots at the rate she's going. She's 14 this year. Her legs are turning white and her ears are turning white.  There goes my red head. :rofl:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

These two pics of her were from the beginning of June - 

















You can really see how she is loosing the color on her legs now. Gotta love varnish! :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gorgeous horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lucky- Aww he's so cute! I love how he looked in the 3 1/2 picture so unique!

NdAppy- Wow she's gorgeous! I love her coloring in the winter of '05 pictures. You may not entirely lose your red head haha do you think she'll keep her red mane? 

ClaPorte- Thanks =) I'm falling head over heels in love with appys now that I have one haha. He's so freaking smart! :lol:


----------

